# Condensation in bedroom windows



## mitzim440 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi friends,
I have installed few bay replacement windows in my bedroom three years back. From last month,the center window seems to have an issue with air leakage around the corners of the glass.:blink: The condensation is not forming in the glass, but in the inside living space, except for the lower corners. Do you have any ideas to sort this out? :boat:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there any cracks or gaps where the glass is glazed in. It might be as simple as caulking it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I assume that these are at least double pane, thermal windows.

What you see is something that was common years ago with single pane windows. I would guess that the window that has the problem has lost its seal and is no longer thermal.

Be the way, an introduction would be nice for a first time poster. We have an introduction section where you can tell us a little something about yourself.

George


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

if you can touch or wipe the condensation, then the problem is most likely high moisture coming in contact with cold glass in that living space. most window manufacturers will tell you to run more/longer bath exhaust fan to remove the moisture, esp after showers.


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

mitzim440 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have installed few bay replacement windows in my bedroom three years back. From last month,the center window seems to have an issue with air leakage around the corners of the glass.:blink: The condensation is not forming in the glass, but in the inside living space, except for the lower corners. Do you have any ideas to sort this out? :boat:


Not sure where you're from, but many parts of the US have been experiencing much, much colder temperatures than "normal." Even though the windows are insulated, it could just be that the extreme outside temperatures are causing the surface of that window to fall below the dewpoint. 

Try bumping your thermostat up 1 degree, and see if the moisture goes away. (warm air holds more moisture than cold air. If the temperature goes up, some of the condensation will go away) 

Check the humidity in your house, to make sure it's not excessive. If it is, try to find out where the water is coming from. Is there water in your crawlspace, or did your vapor barrier there get torn, or fail somehow?


----------

